# Typical Day



## Goodia23 (4 mo ago)

Hi all,
We are finding it hard to consistently tire Murray out so he settles down with for a couple of hours before bed.
Murray is 6 months old and seems to get busier by the day, he is constantly on the go. We walk him twice a day and try to incorporate sniffing games into the walks to walk him cognitively also. 
We are also conscious he is not yet able to go running or really long walks.
Can you also describe the purpose of the walk etc. I.e. training or to tire him out.
On a sidenote, does anyone have any tips to train sit. We have tried everything we have read online but he still rejects, even the trainer is struggling with it. 
Thanks all


----------



## TrumpetBlast (Jun 27, 2020)

He definitely needs more than two walks a day to tire him out. And why do you think at six months he cannot run? Him running at his own pace off lead is not the same as a structured run on pavement with you. I can't imagine a Vizsla behaving at all if their only energy output is two leashed walks.
Inside the house, you can implement "Find it," which is when you hide food items and then he has to sniff them out. Hide and seek is also fun for them. Put them in a stay and then release them (by voice) when you are hiding. Using treat balls or.puzzles work their mind. Same with snuffle mats.
If he is food motivated, that will help with training. Incorporating hand signals may be easier for him to follow. Marking the action, whatever it is, will help him connect the dots. This is the reason many like clicker training.


----------

